# I have my new bunny!



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Meet Lola! 

She is an English Lop cross who came from my local rescue centre. She was brought in as a cruelty case with 6 other rabbits. Her 'owner' kept them with no food or water and they were nearly dead when the RSPCA brought them in. She is still pretty skinny but I am sure that will soon change. Despite everything she is very friendly and will hopefully get on well with Bo.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

awww bunnies are so cute


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a cute bunny!


----------



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

You have a very cute bunny!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

How cute. How do you cook them??? Sorry couldn;t help myself. LOL


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I love your bunny! I had a mini lop/mix. He was the sweetest Bunny. I got mine from a local rescue too. I thought he'd get lonely, so I went back and got him a girlfriend, fixed of course We called him a number of different names until he seemed to respond to Bunny-Boo. Our little girl became "Lil' Girl." I hope you get as much enjoyment out of yours, like as did mine. They loved red grapes, lettuce, and pumpkin, but didn't like carrots. We also stocked up on hay....lots of hay


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

that is one cute little bunny. It is nice that she is still so friendly after having such a terrible beginning.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad you have a new bunny, I got two miniature Rex Rabbits, they live in the basement right now until it gets warmer.
Glad Bo has a new friend, she is cute







 



 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

She seems to have settled in well. Bo and her have sniffed eachother through the bars of the run and she has explored all of her run and hutch area. She has eaten all the food I put in for her except the baby sweetcorns so now I know some of her likes and dislikes!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

She is sooo pretty! I'm glad she found a home with you where she'll be happy and safe!


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

Very cute! All these bunny pictures make me want a bunny! (no, Shannon, you just got a puppy!)


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwww  what a cutie!!!! Glad she's doing good, and fitting right in


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> How cute. How do you cook them??? Sorry couldn;t help myself. LOL


 
BAD HOOCH!!:nono:


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Very cute bunny! Congrats!


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

She is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

So now you have two.... you can make a pair of slippers!! 







kidding


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I guess the men don't like bunnies? At least not the real ones! Ha ha.


----------

